# Eingestanzter Text



## chrisbhv (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Ich versuche vergeblich unter Photoshop mir ein Logo für meine Homepage zu erstellen.

Ich wollte einen einfachen Taxt auf einem einfarbigen Hintergrund setzen.

Der Text jedoch sollte so aussehen als ob er "eingestanzt" ist.

Leider habe ich keine Ideen mehr 
- wie soetwas heissen könnte 
- oder was ich noch ausprobieren kann.

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr einen rat für mich habt.

Herzlichen Dank im vorraus.

chris


----------



## subzero (13. Oktober 2003)

Simplicisimus: Stil auf die Ebensetzen - Relief nach Innen!

Dann ein wenig mit den Werten fummeln, fertig


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Oktober 2003)

Versuchs mal folgendermassen:

1.) Objekt des Reliefs anlegen
2.) Auswahl des Reliefs erstellen
3.) Auswahl speichern ( Kanal entsteht )
4.) Kanal mit 1.0 -1.5 weichzeichnen
5.) Filter -> Renderringfilter -> Beleuchtungseffekte

(Einstellung: Metall , ganz unten den gespeicherten Kanal auswählen)

6.) Tonwertkorrektur

Achtung, je nach Werten des Renderingfilters Beleuchtungseffekte ist der Effekt immer anders!


----------

